# What purpose does your dog serve?



## mehpenn

Is your dog a pet, a family member, that you got because you wanted a dog? Or is there another reason you have your dog(s)? (Protection, service dog, breeder, etc.)


----------



## Jax08

She holds down the chair during the day so it's in the same spot at night.


----------



## lily's master

Family member, jogging buddy, cuddle bear when I am sick, comedian when i am down, counselor when I need someone to talk to, Movie watching buddy on lazy days.... so much more :wub:


----------



## fuzzybunny

lily's master said:


> Family member, jogging buddy, cuddle bear when I am sick, comedian when i am down, counselor when I need someone to talk to, Movie watching buddy on lazy days.... so much more :wub:


Yup, all this ^^^^


----------



## BellaLuna

lily's master said:


> Family member, jogging buddy, cuddle bear when I am sick, comedian when i am down, counselor when I need someone to talk to, Movie watching buddy on lazy days.... so much more :wub:


Ditto ^^^^


----------



## Jack9211

Giver of unconditional love, training partner, camp buddy, and the shedder I always wanted.


----------



## JackandMattie

Professional feet-kisser! 

If we lost water, I swear Jack would personally bathe me from head to toe, if only I would let him. eeew!


----------



## Courtney

Companion and keeps my rear off the couch...so in away my health coach

He's such a good buddy...


----------



## AJT

Adventure/hiking buddy!


----------



## mandiah89

lily's master said:


> Family member, jogging buddy, cuddle bear when I am sick, comedian when i am down, counselor when I need someone to talk to, Movie watching buddy on lazy days.... so much more :wub:



that sounds about right


----------



## elisabeth_00117

First and foremost, they are both companions.

Stark's purpose is companionship and all that entails (playing, hiking, cuddling, etc.).

Zefra's purpose is again, companionship and all that it entails - plus - she is also my sport dog. I train and am learning about training and the breed in general with her. She is my introduction to a lot of new sports and training techniques. Her purpose is to be my companion and also work with me on the fields.


----------



## llombardo

lily's master said:


> Family member, jogging buddy, cuddle bear when I am sick, comedian when i am down, counselor when I need someone to talk to, Movie watching buddy on lazy days.... so much more :wub:


:thumbup:


----------



## Shaolin

He's my all-around champion! We got him to do a bit of everything; pet at home, but his drive has allowed me to get into "working" sports.


----------



## jessac

family pet, cuddle buddy, hiking mate, companion when husband is at work....

we're gonna sign up for agility classes for fun, but i didn't get him to compete, it's just something to do to work his brain. can't say that having him be a deterrent to would be intruders isn't a positive, but he's no protection dog.


----------



## DinoBlue

Companions and working partners.

Eyra is my Wilderness dog and Human Remains dog in training, Olek is training in Urban Search & Resuce, D was my first Schutzhund partner and is not the best sofa guarding anyone can have


----------



## Lilie

My GSD is the only adult supervision hubby and I have.


----------



## hunterisgreat

Family members, and one is my sport dog and one is my PPD


----------



## leshiahatch

Anti-depressant, playmate for my boys, cuddle big, walk motivator and so much more in just the short amount of time we've had her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Companion for my Lab, another baby to love for me, motion alarm for my property.:wub:


----------



## mego

I bought her to be my companion so I won't be so lonely when I'm here by myself, but so far the week we've had her she's been my rug destroyer and my 6 am alarm clock.


----------



## TommyB681

my dogs are family members. Its a perk that they double as protection dogs. I dont train them in PPD but their presence and reputation alone make them a pretty good deterent. I dont have kids so my dog is my pride and joy


----------



## MichaelE

My dog is my companion, someone to play with and keep me active, someone I can talk to and take care of.


----------



## rangersdad

Expressor of unconditional love, four legged comedian, exercise enforcer!


----------



## Jag

I got Grim because I fell into a deep depression after the loss of my previous shepherds. He was also gotten to do sport with, hopefully eventually for a PPD, and also as a service dog later on. So he has many, many possibilities. First and foremost, though, he is my friend.


----------



## gsdlover91

mehpenn said:


> Is your dog a pet, a family member, that you got because you wanted a dog? Or is there another reason you have your dog(s)? (Protection, service dog, breeder, etc.)


Berlin is a family member, more specifically, my furry, four pawed son. 

I got him for one sole reason, to have a companion. :wub:

(but I am also doing (or attempting) some sport with him - IPO, Obedience, Agility etc)


----------



## doggiedad

our dog is a pet/companion/go everywhere dog. we don't count
on our dog to be protective. we protect our dog.


----------



## Cheyanna

Service dog, but she does all the other +s.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Four legged companion,friend ,furchild and in general someone who accepts me unconditionally.


----------



## Nikitta

My best friends but also my motivation for getting my butt up in the morning and doing things.


----------



## GusGus

lily's master said:


> Family member, jogging buddy, cuddle bear when I am sick, comedian when i am down, counselor when I need someone to talk to, Movie watching buddy on lazy days.... so much more :wub:


This!


----------



## wolfy dog

WD made a long time dream come true. Buddy, working partner, playmate, keeping me active. Melting my heart with his eyes and beauty; I swear that by looking at him, blood pressure drops.


----------



## Good_Karma

My dogs are members of the family. There are side benefits, like Niko being my running partner and I feel safer having him with me since I run in some secluded areas. And Rosa makes me smile every single day, no matter what.

My husband and I got dogs because we wanted the companionship.


----------



## GoSailGo

All of my closest friends are far far away, and I was getting WAY too good at video games. I've been out and about more in the last 8 weeks of having my boy than I have in the last 3 years before that. He's brought me out of my shell. He is also a floor cleaner.


----------



## LoveOscar

Oscar is meant to be my constant companion, my new furbaby. Once we get through the ordeal of heartworms, he will go everywhere with me and Ill probably turn him into a trail buddy (hiking and horseback riding). If he is open to it, after some serious confidence building, we may even look into agility. DH wants puppies out of him, but I want him for my companion.


----------



## x11

mainly just to burn up cash on, premium human grade food, substantial fuel for travel to training, new kennel, few k$ on a truck crate under construction, upgrades to dog proof fencing, top quality imported harnesses, sleeves, collars, tugs.....the list goes on and on.

they prolly have other uses as well but cash burners seem to be their main function at present.


----------



## Jag

x11 said:


> mainly just to burn up cash on, premium human grade food, substantial fuel for travel to training, new kennel, few k$ on a truck crate under construction, upgrades to dog proof fencing, top quality imported harnesses, sleeves, collars, tugs.....the list goes on and on.
> 
> they prolly have other uses as well but cash burners seem to be their main function at present.


:thumbup:


----------



## elisabeth_00117

x11 said:


> mainly just to burn up cash on, premium human grade food, substantial fuel for travel to training, new kennel, few k$ on a truck crate under construction, upgrades to dog proof fencing, top quality imported harnesses, sleeves, collars, tugs.....the list goes on and on.
> 
> They prolly have other uses as well but cash burners seem to be their main function at present.



omg... So true!


----------



## LoveOscar

x11 said:


> mainly just to burn up cash on, premium human grade food, substantial fuel for travel to training, new kennel, few k$ on a truck crate under construction, upgrades to dog proof fencing, top quality imported harnesses, sleeves, collars, tugs.....the list goes on and on.
> 
> they prolly have other uses as well but cash burners seem to be their main function at present.


Hahaha don't I know it. Except mine is burning through vet bills right now. 

:help:


----------



## Cheyanna

Fiona is a cash pit too. I went to wal-mart today to start shopping for beach stuff. Since tomorrow is her 9th month birthday, we had to walk out with 6 -7 new toys, a water your dog bottle, and treats. The cashier said Fiona is one lucky dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thesilentone

Just as an companion dog, though I wouldn't mind doing protection work with Sam one day. Don't have the money for it at the moment.


----------



## doggiedad

don't forget the cost (price you paid for the dog) to have a cash burner.
:laugh: 



x11 said:


> mainly just to burn up cash on, premium human grade food, substantial fuel for travel to training, new kennel, few k$ on a truck crate under construction, upgrades to dog proof fencing, top quality imported harnesses, sleeves, collars, tugs.....the list goes on and on.
> 
> they prolly have other uses as well but cash burners seem to be their main function at present.


----------



## hotrod2448

Alarm clock. Every morning between 4:40 and 4:47.


----------



## DollBaby

lily's master said:


> Family member, jogging buddy, cuddle bear when I am sick, comedian when i am down, counselor when I need someone to talk to, Movie watching buddy on lazy days.... so much more :wub:


Yep!


----------



## wooluf

Luna my Goldie has been my shadow for almost 13 years. Hinano is a GSD puppy of 10 weeks is being raised as a guide dog for the blind.
My dogs keep me sane


----------



## Wolfgeist

Hunter is first and foremost my companion in life - running errands, hiking, walking, exercising, going to visit people/family, everything I do he is often with me.

Second, he is a sport and protection dog.


----------



## harmony

My dogs are family, and we all have a good job and love it. Life is no fun if you just exist , even for any dog, they love to do things.


----------



## Bridget

She's my best friend of course.


----------



## Charlie W

My dogs add a dimension to my life that I can't imagine living without. They are pets, but I always say that they have a job and they do it well, they get me out, make me smile, laugh and happy no matter what else is going on in my life. They make going home so much fun because of the greeting I get, and they give walking a point. They are my hobby, my companions, they protect my kids and my house. I just hope that the payment they recieve by being part of our family is enough for them because it feels as though they give so much more than I can offer in return.....


----------



## curedba

Firstly Argos is a member of our family and our best friend we will always love him unconditionally through thick and thin he is just another one of my kids 


Second he is training to be a service companion for my daughter with Aspergers Syndrome (a form of autism)


----------



## Switchblade906

Family dog.


----------



## lzver

Jake is a member of our family! We got him to be a companion ... Now that he's 15 months old he's settling down nicely and doesn't require 24/7 supervision  

Not that we live in a bad neighbourhood, but when I'm home alone it is comforting to know he's there with one ear always open  

I just have to add that Jake is my first shepherd (my husband's third). They are the best dogs ... I'm so in love with the breed now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## readaboutdogs

Family member, companion, and they naturally became "personal protection" to us and our home!


----------



## briantw

I got both of my dogs simply because I wanted a dog (or, in Sandor's case, a second dog). They're pets and mostly useless.


----------



## Franz10

*Could you please help me to determine the breed of my dog? Here are some pics:







http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/114994-franz10-albums7082-hemi.html*


----------

